

Top Chess Culture Shocks: Expat Student Champs in the U.S. Tell All - tzs
http://blogs.wsj.com/expat/2015/04/28/top-10-chess-culture-shocks-expat-student-champs-in-the-u-s-tell-all/

======
hnnewguy
> _" The major U.S. tournaments are usually held in either Hilton or Sheraton
> hotel ballrooms...in Canada, chess tournaments are often held in church
> basements, schools, community centers, etc., resulting in a large group of
> people crammed into a small, dark and over-heated space."_

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that in the US, tournaments are _also_
"often" held in church basements and schools. Most often, in fact. Where else
are all the small tournaments to be held?

As far as major tournaments, the Canadian Open last year was at the Montreal
Fairmont, which is a beautiful venue.

The idea that someone gets "chess culture shock" between Canada and the US is
absurd.

~~~
komaromy
A lot of this article is absurd... I've been playing for 15+ years in the US
and I've never had someone think that what I did was checkers.

------
navait
They should probably note that UTD does not have a football team, so the
cheerleaders wouldn't cheer at all for them. Though we do have a nice chess
team and cheerleaders for them.

~~~
tzs
Where and when do chess cheerleaders cheer?

